
Storehouse: Open-source Swift animation engine - armandososa
https://medium.com/@tdonnelly/open-sourcing-the-storehouse-animation-engine-7af754f21ffb#.t0l3t89x8
======
dljsjr
Title is a little off; the animation library is called Advance. Storehouse is
an app/service and the people that created the library.

